
Ask HN: Saw an ad in the middle of my Gmail inbox. Looking for alternatives - nickk2006
Saw this Lyft ad [1] in the middle of my Gmail inbox, which bothered me a little. Do you all have any paid no-ad email services you recommend? I heard ProtonMail was good.<p>[1] https:&#x2F;&#x2F;imgur.com&#x2F;a&#x2F;5V4g3hu
======
PaulHoule
fastmail

